#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  2 baterias no nobreak APC Back-UPS 600

## thiago2014

Boa noite pessoal.

Gostaria de fazer algumas perguntas a vocês e tenho certeza que irei obter essas respostas.

Possuo um nobreak como citado no título do tópico aqui em um POP, e gostaria de saber se posso usar nesse nobreak duas baterias ou colocar somente uma de capacidade maior?

Se puder usar multiplas baterias ( duas ), ligação em série ou paralelo? Visto que os equipamentos aqui são 24 volts.

Atualmente uso assim:

*========================================================================================================================================*

** Nobreak ligado em AC alimentando uma fonte chaveada estabilizada 24 volts / 5 amperes;

* A fonte chaveada atende em 24 volts um patch panel volt 10 portas, uma omnitik, uma sxt lite 5 e uma routerboard 2011 uias.

========================================================================================================================================*

Quero continuar usando assim, mais quero saber se posso colocar mais uma bateria nesse nobreak APC ou se posso colocar uma unica bateria com maior capacidade?

----------


## rubem

Os nobreaks APC de 600VA, desde os velhos NS ou ES, até os recente BZ, tem corrente de carga que mal chega a 1A, fica nuns 0,7 a 0,8A.
E se levar em conta que isso a corrente idea é 10% da capacidade da bateria, 0,8A é ideal pra bateria de uns 8A.

Mas não é o fim do mundo colocar 2 baterias de 7Ah em paralelo (Pois ele usa 12V, não pode colocar em série) de modo a ter 14Ah em baterias, seria bom ter 1,4A como corrente de carga mas ter só 0,8A não é o fim do mundo, só demora umas 24h pra carregar as baterias completamente.
(Veja no manual, o tempo de carga da bateria original de 7Ah deve ficar em 12 a 16 horas, ao colocar outra bateria igual em paralelo o tempo deve praticamente dobrar)

Pra usar bateria de maior capacidade precisaria carregar ela externamente com um carregado decente (Com cerca de 10% da capacidade da bateria, ou seja, se usar uma bateria de 50Ah é bom ter um carregador de 5A, se for bateria de 70Ah ideal seria um carregador de 7A), ou usar um nobreak com corrente de carga bem maior.

Se carregar uma bateria de 45Ah com esses míseros 0,8A desse nobreak as chances (E chance não é certeza) dessa bateria desequalizar e/ou sulfatar excessivamente e virar lixo em menos de 2 anos é gigante, na verdade existe a possibilidade de no primeiro blackout longo a bateria acabar e quando a luz voltar ele não dar conta de recarregar a bateria com tensão baixa demais. Mas isso é risco e não certeza, se quiser arriscar vai fundo, mas se queimar o controlador de carga do nobreak (Por excesso de calor ou corrente) ou se a bateria começar a durar poucos minutos, já sabe em quem por a culpa.

Se quiser isolar uma bateria externa (Ligada num carregador externo grande) via diodo ou relé, avisa que mando circuito.

----------


## brunobelas

cade Rubem, posta ai o circuito =D

----------


## thiago2014

Também quero circuito, manda ai por favor Rubem.

----------


## rubem

Seria isso com rele:


Quando tiver energia nessa fonte 12V 0,5A (Ou qualquer fonte 9 a 12V ligado na tomada, não no nobreak) esse rele vai fechar contato, o contado entre o pino 30 e o 87a será desfeito.
Hora que acabar a eletricidade o rele vai abrir, e com ele aberto o pino 30 do rele é ligado ao 87a, a energia vai da bateria para o nobreak.
Tem que ser rele automotivo, de 30A ou mais, porque rele de placa de 10A (De nobreak velho, ou estabilizador pifado) não aguenta muita corrente, ia derreter nesse uso).

Pro nobreak não ter erro tem que manter a bateria 12V 5Ah ou 7Ah dentro dele, ele faz verificação ao ligar, sem bateria vai ter muito erro dependendo do nobreak.


Aqui uma imagem que talvez ajude, na esquerda o rele sem energia, deixa o pino 30 ir pro 87a, ou seja, a energia vai da bateria pro nobreak.
E na direita o rele é ligado (Porque a fonte tem energia), aí o pino 30 é ligado ao 87, que no esquema está sem uso:


A parte trabalhosa talvez seja achar um rele 5t que tenha pinos 30, 85, 86, 87 e 87a, seria algo assim:
http://loja.tonhaoautopecas.com.br/i...98&search=rele
Tem que cuidar porque existe uns com pino 30, 85, 86 e 2 pinos 87, esse não serve, vendedor burro de loja automotiva raramente sabe como um relé funciona então é capaz de empurrarem qualquer coisa, só serve o que tiver escrito 87a no pino no meio.

Pra ligar com diodo é só dar um googlada por diodo nobreak que cai numas imagens aqui no Under mesmo, é só trocar o controlador solar por um carregador:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1426171395
ou
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...8&d=1426886496
Mas tem que ser um diodo de alta corrente, um de 10A vai derreter de tanto calor, mas pelo preço esse aqui tá ótimo, dá pra consumo de uns 500W fácil:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...0-ou-95pf8-_JM
Se for ligar equipto que consome uns 100W, um diodo de 20A dá, uns 200W já pede um diodo de uns 40A, mas é capaz de no mercado local só achar uns de R$ 100 ou mais, esse do ML realmente tá com preço bom.

Alias, uma vez até já tinha feito um desenho pra isolar com rele, era pra 2 nobreaks numa bateria, mas serve de referência se ajudar:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...4&d=1441921653

(Nesses rele geralmente o pino 85 é o positivo, não tenho certeza se ele atua com qualquer polaridade, por precaução sigam a primeira imagem do post, positivo no pino 85)

E na verdade dá pra ligar o carregador no pino 87 do rele, só pra bonito.

E se usar carregador com transformador, tipo esse
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-carregada-_JM
Vai gastar energia se ficar em flutuação o tempo todo, eles nem foram feitos pra flutuação, então o negócio é desligar o carregador sempre que ver que está carregada, as bateria tem auto-descarga (Se descarregam sozinhas) mas é coisa tipo 3% no MES. Ou seja, se carregar ela, desligar o carregador, e só faltar luz 2 semanas depois, ela ainda vai ter 98% do que foi carregado, não faz falta.
(Mas eu ligaria 1x por semana o carregador, deve dar quase 1% de autodescarga na primeira semana)
Melhor isso do que deixar em flutuação com carregador que não foi feito pra isso, que vai cozinhar a bateria.

Bom mesmo seria usar carregador inteligente que faça equalização e cia, ou usar um flutuador com tensão ajustável, e 1x ao mês ir aumentar a tensão de 13,2V pra uns 14,4V por meia hora pra equalizar tudo e diminuir os riscos de morte jovem da bateria. Anda raro carregador com tensão ajustável, mas muita gente tem as fontes dos malditos/babacas sons automotivos, elas tem esse ajuste de tensão fácil e voltimetro (Mas não são grandes coisas, é fácil enganar os babacas do som automotivo então eles compram muita merda, um carregador decente da Montel ou Black&Decker é 10x melhor (Talvez excessão a marca que não nasceu ontem (Ou a 5-10 anos) e tem know-how, tipo da Stetsom, porque atua desde antes dessa modinha idiota de som automotivo dessa década), esse mercado é focado em babaca que só quer aparecer então tem design bonito e muito led, mas pra uso 24x7 o rendimento é ruim, ou o preço é alto demais pro uso dado, não compensa pagar mais caro por essas grifes pra retardados, se quiser pagar pague por algo que faz diferença no uso dado, um carregador Xantrex está milênios a frente de lixinhos de grife pra playboys leigos tipo Usina ou PowerStroke, fora do brasil todo mundo conhece Xantrex, mas Usina... pff... vai arrancar muita gargalhada se disser que é produto de primeira).

Exemplo de qualidade: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-135vac-pa-_JM
Faz equalização até 14,4V, depois fica flutuando nos 13,5V (Na temperatura do brasil vai ficar por aí quase sempre) gastando pouquíssima energia (Vai mandar provavelmente menos de 200mA pra flutuação, não gera calor na bateria).

----------


## thiago2014

Perfeito caríssimo Rubem, obrigado cara.

----------


## thiago2014

Perfeito Rubem... Obrigado

----------

